# Happy opener



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Good luck out there today Ladies. Shoot straight and be safe in your adventures today.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

You too River... did you have any luck?

I got a 6pt saturday... Tuesday saw a small 8 pt, but missed getting him. I saw a doe tonight.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

No luck for me yet. My daughter Carley finally shot her first deer though. She got a nice fat doe. So proud of her!! She got her on an evening hunt, brought it home and hung it. We didn't get a pic of her with it yet. Gotta do that today.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sweet Pea,

Cool beans for your Daughters firstest! She must have been excited!

Have you ever canned any venison? We made 10 pints the other day.
My wifey likes the canned over noodles.

Old Fred


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Fred. Yes, she was very excited and I am very proud of her. One of my buddies was there hunting with her that night. They had it tracked all the way to the back woods and was at the last point of blood. We spent another 15 minutes scouring the area. I finally told Carley to walk straight ahead about 60 yards and scan the area. Look for a deer not blood I told her. Go toward the thickets where we found the buck last year. About 4 minutes later I hear her call out" Hey, I found my deer.....and a golf ball to boot". :lol: She had the biggest smile on her face and was happier then a pig in mud. 

Never canned venison Fred. By the time I skin and process a deer the last thing I want to do is can it.:lol: I actually use the majority of it to take summer sausage and jerky. My favorites. I've heard it is delicious though.


----------

